# Brancolare nel buio



## pattyfashiion

L'espressione "brancolare nel buio" è in spagnolo "tantear en la oscuridad" o hay otras opciones?
También he encontardo "Buscar\andar a tientas".

Saludos. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Ho trovato nel dizionario Collins che _"brancolare (ancora) nel buio"_ vuol dire _"no saber (aún) nada"_. Che ti sembra?


----------



## pattyfashiion

Brancolare nel buio significa brancolare nell'incertezza. Però questo di ""no saber aùn nada" sinceramente non lo avevo mai sentito. Mi giunge nuova. Comunque aspetto. Grazie ancora.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Anche a me mi è sembrato strano. Meglio aspettare un'altra risposta.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Scusa antonia se ti correggo ma in italiano dire "a me mi" è un pò ridondante meglio dire "a me è sembrato strano" oppure "mi è sembrato strano" mientras que en espanol se puede. 

Disculpa y saludos. Sì mejor esperar otras opciones.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Agradezco las correcciones, así se aprende. Un saludo.


----------



## Schenker

Yo encontré en un diccionario que "brancolare" es "andar a tientas/ciegas". Me parece que "nel buio" ("en la oscuridad") es para reforzar el concepto. En la definición de esta palabra en el DeMauro, aparece justo un ejemplo con "brancolare nel buio" 

Saludos


----------



## licinio

Uno puede andar a tientas sin estar en la obscuridad por tener la vista tapada o ser ciego o estar en la niebla, por ejemplo. No es reforzar en concepto decid _en la obscuridad_ después de _andar a tientas_, sino especificar la situación. La traducción de _no saber nada_ se refiere al sentido metafórico de la frase que es muy común. Podríamos también decir _no tener la menor idea _o parecidas.


----------



## 0scar

Creo que la traducción literal va perfecta *"Andar a tientas en la oscuridad"*

Según el contexto, que falta, lo de *buio/oscuridad* puede describir una situación o dar más énfasis a la expresión.


*a tientas**.*
*1. *loc. adv. Valiéndose del tacto para reconocer las cosas en la oscuridad, o por falta de vista.
*2. *loc. adv. Con incertidumbre, dudosamente, sin tino. _Andar a tientas._

_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Coincido en la opinión de Oscar, aunque la expresión italiana que tiene un gran parecido con la castellana sea "_andar a tentoni"._


----------



## pattyfashiion

Non sono d'accordo con "Andare a tentoni" non è proprio la stessa cosa di "brancolare nel buio" la sfumatura che me lo fa pensare è che "a tentoni" è "alla cieca" a "tentativi" e quindi non è proprio "bracolare nel buio". 

"Andare a tentoni" è fare tentativi che magari possano riuscire o meno. 

"Brancolare nel buio" invece vuole dire qualcosa che non si sa già da principio.

Ex.

Siamo "andati a tentoni" per riuscire a risolvere l'enigma. "Ossia abbiamo provato a risolverlo tramite tentativi"

Questo enigma è molto difficile e non sappiamo come risolverlo perciò stiamo "brancolando nel buio". "In questo caso l'enigma è troppo difficile da risolvere quindi non si arriverà ad una conclusione".  

Come si può notare in questo esempio la differenza è notevole. 

Saluti.


----------



## gilaghor

pattyfashiion said:


> L'espressione "brancolare nel buio" è in spagnolo "tantear en la oscuridad" o hay otras opciones?
> También he encontardo "Buscar\andar a tientas".
> 
> Saludos. Gracias de antemano.


Ciao a tutti e tutte. Io sono spagnolo e imparo la lingua italiana da un paio d'anni, mi ho trovata questa espresione qualche giorno fa e mi è piaciuta molto. Penso que la forma megliore per tradurrela sia "dando palos de ciego". non so essatamente come fare la traduzione parola a parola, però questa espresione significa una persona que e cieca e prova con le mani a toccare le cose. credo que sia la espresione piu simile a "brancolare nel buio"


----------



## danieleferrari

gilaghor said:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte. Io sono spagnolo e imparo la lingua italiana da un paio d'anni, mi ho trovatoa questa espresione qualche giorno fa e mi è piaciuta molto. Penso que che la forma megliore migliore per tradurrela tradurla sia "dando palos de ciego". non so essatamente esattamente come fare la traduzione parola a per parola, però questa espresione significa una persona que che e è cieca e prova con le mani a toccare le cose. credo que che sia la espresione l'espressione piu più simile a "brancolare nel buio"


Pues sí, eso es.  Te felicito por tu italiano (y bienvenido/a al foro).

*Mi ho trovata > Ho trovato (en italiano hay dos auxiliares, solo con _essere _el participio cambia su género (y número) dependiendo del sujeto).

Ho trovato questa matita (pese a que sea un sostantivo femenino).

Sono andat*a* al cinema (yo, María).


----------



## Mister Draken

Y también la expresión "procedere a tastoni".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mister Draken said:


> procedere a tastoni".


A lo mejor quieres decir _procedere a tentoni..._


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> A lo mejor quieres decir _procedere a tentoni..._


Pensavo anche io, caro @Olaszinhok, ma la locuzione si trova nel Treccani A tastoni. Probabilmente trattasi di forma pseudo arcaica o di differenza regionale. Sicuramente mi risulta più familiare (e comune) _a tentoni, _come riporta anche il Treccani:

"Anche in senso fig., in cui peraltro è più com. _a tentoni_ (v. tentone)."


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> Pensavo anche io, caro @Olaszinhok, ma la locuzione si trova nel Treccani A tastoni. Probabilmente trattasi di forma pseudo arcaica o di differenza regionale. Sicuramente mi risulta più familiare (e comune) _a tentoni, _come riporta anche il Treccani:
> 
> "Anche in senso fig., in cui peraltro è più com. _a tentoni_ (v. tentone)."



 Grazie mille: ho scritto troppo in fretta e non ho controllato. Mea culpa.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Grazie mille: ho scritto troppo in fretta e non ho controllato. Mea culpa.


Ho dovuto controllare anche io. Molto interessante, _esto da pa' otro hilo_ 🙃.


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> Ho dovuto controllare anche io. Molto interessante, _esto da pa' otro hilo_


Mi consola che _a tentoni_ sia più comune.


----------

